# Pollinators effect on Bt Cotton yields



## psm1212 (Feb 9, 2016)

Found an old study from 1999 showing some evidence that honey bees increased yield of Bt cotton. https://www.alabees.com/impact_of_honey_bee_pollination_.htm. Looking for other studies/articles on the subject. Hopefully a little more recent and well developed (it looks like a very small study in 1999). Anybody have anything they can point me to? Thanks.


----------

